# Crank Brothers Opium Wheelset.



## Blasterbates (Jun 7, 2009)

Hey All 
Anybody running the cb opium dh wheels just trying to get some feedback.
Thanks.


----------



## godfather (Jun 28, 2009)

I've had a set for about two months. I've also been running a pair of Cobalts all season on my XC/Trail bike. I have been totally happy with both so far. They mount as easily as any other wheel I've had. They seal up and hold air very, very well in a UST set-up without any sealant. I have yet to have any issues with spokes or nipples (no breaks or bends). The wheels have remained true and round with no maintenance. The only minor issue I had was while installing the cassette on the Opiums. The rivets on the backside of the cassette contacted the hub. Nothing a couple of thin shims couldn't take care of. The hub engagement is awesome and they sound sweet. FWIW, I am totally satisfied. For reference, I'm 150 pounds without gear.


----------



## rmb_mike (Jun 12, 2007)

Very nice wheels...awesome wheels in fact, but Crank Bros. get a big fat D- for not offering them in 135mm spacing. Suck it CB!!


----------



## Karve (Mar 31, 2006)

rmb_mike said:


> Very nice wheels...awesome wheels in fact, but Crank Bros. get a big fat D- for not offering them in 135mm spacing. Suck it CB!!


Ditto that


----------



## invol2ver (Jul 14, 2009)

ditto again on the 135


----------



## Blasterbates (Jun 7, 2009)

Thanks you just answered my question they only do a 150 mm and i need a 135 crap the search goe's on for red tubless DH rim any suggestions ? Thanks for your time..


----------



## cableguy46 (Feb 18, 2008)

Bryn Atkinson runs them...talked to him about them at the US Open, and he says they are running true and straight after MANY runs...and ya know that guy really "pins" it...

I have 150mm, and finally something that I can use but whew what a price...


----------



## rmb_mike (Jun 12, 2007)

cableguy46 said:


> Bryn Atkinson runs them...talked to him about them at the US Open, and he says they are running true and straight after MANY runs...and ya know that guy really "pins" it...
> 
> I have 150mm, and finally something that I can use but *whew what a price*...


I'd have no problem paying a grand for those wheels, but CB shot themselves in the foot by not catering to everyone like they should have. I'll buy some other set of wheels even when I do get a bike with 150mm spacing. 
F U Crank Brothers.

Add that to the fact that the Sage FR wheels only come in green. Good job on the color choices too Crank.


----------



## BillT (Dec 24, 2003)

I'd stay away from them if you are a masher and generate a ton of torque while pedaling...their pawls/engagement system is weak.


----------



## norbar (Jun 5, 2007)

150mm is the santard for dh now so why are people so angry about? Also is it really a reason to go berzerk because someone is not offering a product you want?
Get fulcrum/I9/Deemax/Spinergy if you want some other butique wheelset and stop compaining.


----------



## godfather (Jun 28, 2009)

norbar said:


> 150mm is the santard for dh now so why are people so angry about? Also is it really a reason to go berzerk because someone is not offering a product you want?
> Get fulcrum/I9/Deemax/Spinergy if you want some other butique wheelset and stop compaining.


Agreed. Also keep in mind that this is a fairly new offering from CB. The line has slowly expanded over the last year or two, both in the number of wheel options and in colors. Be patient. If there is a demand for a 135mm rear, I'm sure they will offer it as they continue to add to the line. No doubt they will have other colors also. Intially they offered the Cobalt and Iodine in one color each also. Now there are at least four colors in the Cobalt and at least two in the Iodine.


----------



## rmb_mike (Jun 12, 2007)

norbar said:


> 150mm is the santard for dh now so why are people so angry about? Also is it really a reason to go berzerk because someone is not offering a product you want?
> Get fulcrum/I9/Deemax/Spinergy if you want some other butique wheelset and stop compaining.


F U. I'll complain however and whenever the **** I want to. Got it?
Unless you are a company rep. Shut up. What is it your business that I complain anyway?
Apparently it isn't the standard because bikes are still made with 135mm spacing.
I was wondering when someone would chime in with their $.02.


----------



## droptopchevy (Sep 3, 2008)

Sold a bunch of these with no complaints so far. I have heard issues (online) with the paws, but not personally.


----------



## daisycutter (Sep 18, 2005)

hadley laced to mavic 721,823,729s why try anything else?


----------



## CountryBoy (Oct 24, 2006)

rmb_mike said:


> F U. I'll complain however and whenever the **** I want to. Got it?
> Unless you are a company rep. Shut up. What is it your business that I complain anyway?
> Apparently it isn't the standard because bikes are still made with 135mm spacing.
> I was wondering when someone would chime in with their $.02.


Notice the intense over reaction, that is the roids speaking. Lay off the juice buddy! :lol:


----------



## BillT (Dec 24, 2003)

droptopchevy said:


> Sold a bunch of these with no complaints so far. I have heard issues (online) with the paws, but not personally.


Local guy here has destroyed 3 sets of them with the last being the 'improved' version. That said, this guy looks like he should be playing in the NFL rather than riding a bike so I'm sure he's generating a ton of torque.


----------



## norbar (Jun 5, 2007)

rmb_mike said:


> F U. I'll complain however and whenever the **** I want to. Got it?
> Unless you are a company rep. Shut up. What is it your business that I complain anyway?
> Apparently it isn't the standard because bikes are still made with 135mm spacing.
> I was wondering when someone would chime in with their $.02.


Kid unless your detoxing from some heavy drugs you should really chill. When you see an ugly girl on the street you go to her (or on the forums) and say "I'll never try to pick you up as you are fat and I like skinny girls. Even if in 2 years you are the best bombshel I've seen in my life I'll be to angry at you too notice"

BTW. Maxxis still doesn't make cut spikes and I still buy their tires. Should I stop and ride tireless?(ac actualy no companies make cut spikes). Reasonable:skep:


----------



## aenema (Apr 17, 2006)

rmb_mike said:


> F U. I'll complain however and whenever the **** I want to. Got it?
> Unless you are a company rep. Shut up. What is it your business that I complain anyway?
> Apparently it isn't the standard because bikes are still made with 135mm spacing.
> I was wondering when someone would chime in with their $.02.


Wow, way to be a total jerk man. You sure did present yourself as the biggest prick on the internet in this one thread alone. Hope life is going better for you than the impression you gave leads, cause you sound like one angry, unhappy, spiteful fella.


----------



## norbar (Jun 5, 2007)

daisycutter said:


> hadley laced to mavis 721,823,729s why try anything else?


To loose weight? Though I'd still trust more in deemax (not the ultimate) or fulcrum.


----------



## cableguy46 (Feb 18, 2008)

Quote from DH Racer ...
"Hey Ed, in all honesty the wheels have been great, especially for us this year, wrenching on our own bikes. They are really easy to true up, light and strong."
Personally would like to try them out.


----------



## Ithnu (Feb 16, 2007)

rmb_mike said:


> F U. I'll complain however and whenever the **** I want to. Got it?


I got it, and its fun to read.

Let's see, your Mom's dumb and that old bald fat guy nailed your sister. How do you feel now?


----------



## readingracing (Mar 1, 2006)

What daisycutter said,and 72 point engagement bliss.


----------



## herbn (Sep 17, 2005)

i did the hadley/729 wheels,with dt revolutions un fortunately i decided to go tricky/blingy and use gold alloy nipples , it's now my forth ride on them,three at diablo and i noticed a broken nipple on one of the tension spokes on the brakeside of the back wheel, braking on those anchored rocks is just hell on wheels.


----------



## chooofoojoo (Feb 22, 2007)

Blasterbates said:


> Thanks you just answered my question they only do a 150 mm and i need a 135 crap the search goe's on for red tubless DH rim any suggestions ? Thanks for your time..


CALL CRANKBROTHERS! they'll lace up some opium rims on an iodine hub (135)... I have a set. one in 150, one in 135, a set of iodines, and cobalts... all excellent wheels.


----------



## Flystagg (Nov 14, 2006)

Why would he do that when he can just whine about it all day?


----------



## schoolisbad1 (Dec 17, 2004)

+1 for 135mm spacing on these or/and sage


----------



## E_braker (Mar 30, 2008)

My experience with Crank Brothers has been lacking regarding these wheels. Spend a $hit load of $$$ and they treat you like you bought a freaking $15 tool. Buy a $1000 set of wheels and you deserve a little bit of service. Maybe I Am just crazy.


----------

